# Bout to bang my head against a wall lol



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

Gah!!!! I gotta get my current situation out of my head!!! While he has given me pw's to all of his online profiles, email, etc, and has began leaving his phone out, deleted her number...I am driving myself crazy wondering if he's just deleting texts. Not that I think he would, but the idea of a prepaid cell phone to txt her with is on my mind too. I am causing myself to go out of my mind!!!!!!


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

paramore said:


> Gah!!!! I gotta get my current situation out of my head!!! While he has given me pw's to all of his online profiles, email, etc, and has began leaving his phone out, deleted her number...I am driving myself crazy wondering if he's just deleting texts. Not that I think he would, but the idea of a prepaid cell phone to txt her with is on my mind too. I am causing myself to go out of my mind!!!!!!


Can you not check the number of texts online and compare?


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

Breaking trust does more damage than can be imagined. I think the only fix is sadly going to be a rebuilding of trust over time.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I can go online and see how many txts he uses, but he uses the his cell for work txts between co workers as well. So we have his co workers on our mycircle so it doesn't use up his 400 he gets a month, the OW was on our circle up until monday, I suppose I could look and see how many Non my circle txts he has, but I have really no way to see exactly to what number, as I believe my cell provider said there has to be a court order for them to hold onto them.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

he has mobile internet, right? There is a software program that you can install on his phone that will monitor all his texts and record phone conversations. I would do this to my husband's phone but it's password locked and he keeps it with him all the time


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

he can use mobile internet but we aren't subscribed to it, it costs 1.99 for a 24 hour pass, I checked on that already, my daughter did that on my phone on the 15, little poop, without my permission lol. I just checked and from Feb 9-today there have been 7 outgoing and 10 incoming non our circle txts and 245 anytime minutes used. I suppose I could monitor those each day and see if it goes up a ton. He has a Razor phone, how does these software programs work?

He's leaving his phone out in plain sight, but that doesn't mean he's not contacting her...I guess all I can do is monitor, I think I'm gonna call the cell place and see if it's possible to see when these non plan txts occured.

He doesn't know I took her off of our circle numbers.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

A razor isn't a smartphone so it wouldn't work. If you know her #, you can go online and view his bill.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I can do that, but unfortunately it just shows the number of outgoing and incoming mycircle txts from Feb 9 through today. It doesn't show the numbers, alltel said I needed a court order, and they only keep those records for up to 72 hours. I was like what the heck? The account is in my name I pay the friggin bill lol. I do know her number, but it would be not a good thing if I called/txted her asking, for 1. she could very well say no 2. He is actually telling the truth, and I look like the crazy controlling wife lol.

It is just so frustrating, cuz I am making myself crazy over this, I hate friggin waiting. The thing is those non mycircle txts could be his sister, brother, because they are not alltel and not on our circle. It's so frustrating, cuz I know he txts his little brother and sister, and calls them which causes our anytime minutes to get used up, I am really stuck.


----------



## Craggy456 (Feb 22, 2011)

Sounds like Alltel is giving you a load of BS. You should be able to view your bill online, call by call and text by text. If anyone but you were asking for a copy of the bill, they would need a court order. Is there any way you can go online to your acct and block her #?


----------



## WhereAmI (Nov 3, 2010)

Maybe it would be worth looking into a different provider? I have AT&T and it shows every number that's been called or texted online.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

I think the only way to do that is on his phone itself, and I could only block her txts not phone calls. I can view my bill online but it just gives overview of minutes used, txts used not to any specific phone number. I know what to do to block the txts, but not sure if that's the right thing to do, reason being isn't that being deceitful? I know I know, you are gonna lol at that, but aren't I supposed to be giving him a chance to show he's telling the truth?


----------



## Workingitout (Sep 27, 2010)

My wife bought a pre-paid cell phone at Target! Kept her EA a secret for 6 months! Infidelity leaves clues! You'll know soon enough.


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

Add detailed billing to your account.

Then, you can view the numbers he is calling and texting.


----------



## HurtinginTN (Feb 22, 2011)

UGH!!! Another way for my wife to take it underground that would not be traceable. Can we outlaw prepaid cell phones? lol


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

how do I get detailed billing through alltel do you know?


----------



## PHTlump (Jun 2, 2010)

https://alltel.custhelp.com/app/ans...2LzEvdGltZS8xMjk4NzQzNzM5L3NpZC80Q09MMkNuaw==


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

darn it I am trying and of course I can't get it to work, I guess I'll call customer service haha.


----------



## paramore (Jan 11, 2011)

ok got it to work, what sucks is it only goes through the 8th of Feb, I guess I am gonna have to wait for next billing cycle, but now I know I can see if he called her or she called him, just sucks I gotta wait...but at least now I have a tool, and I'm not gonna tell him.


----------

